# What I like on my 1911 Just for fun



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I was just thinking about things I like and don't like on my 1911 type handguns and thought I'd spout off about it just for fun and see how others feel.

Things which pretty much are a must:

No underrail
No ambi safety
No full length guide rod
No arched mainspring housing
Yes to match barrel and barrel bushing
No to bull barrel bushingless design
No to original military sights
No to 9mm
No to double stack magazine

Things I prefer but aren't a must:

No holes in my trigger
Yes to checkered mainspring housing and foregrip
Yes to real checkered wood grips or ivory
Yes to forged frame and slide
Yes to extended bumpers for magazine plates
8 round magazines x2 in the box

I've probably left out some, but there it goes. What say you guys?


----------

